# Baker County



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

How things going?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr. Ken at the Dawson Fish House told me that a bowhunter had come through from hunting Baker County. He said that he had stuck a nice buck and had followed the blood trail, even going back the next day, but couldn't find it. Too bad.
Sue


----------

